
We used CosmoDB and here's what we learned - bongksi
https://dev.to/neil445/we-used-cosmosdb-instead-of-a-relational-database-here-s-what-went-through-and-learned-40k3
======
bongksi
We used CosmosDB instead of a relational database, here's what went through
and learned.

